# 2010 Leaping Lizard Freefall DH race



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

Freeride tandem


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It looks like your stoker almost got jacked right off the bike a few times. Will you make any changes to the suspension. Looks like a fun ride!

-F


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

*more pressure and rebound*

Yeah, our normal XC settings were under gunned for some of the G-outs. I upped the pressure and rebound.


----------

